# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of July 31, 2008

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 4485 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was moderate to good, with sales activity
moderate to good and prices were mostly steady. Quite a few hay producers in
Illinois are two to three weeks behind schedule. While many have finally
completed their second cutting, there are a few beginning their third.
According to the Illinois Weather and Crops report, for the week ending July
27, there was 89% of the second cutting of hay baled, with 15% of the third
crop complete. Yields this year have been very good and above average. One
thing hurting demand this year over last year has been the very good
condition of the state's pastures. With good amounts of rainfall so far, 80%
of the state's pastures are in the Good to Excellent category, with 19% Fair
and only 1% rated Poor. Wheat harvest has finally been completed in the
state, but some farmers in the northern part of the state are still baling
some straw. Demand for straw was moderate to good, with most of the demand
coming from the landscaping and feed sectors.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was moderate with prices mostly
steady. Demand was moderate with moderate offerings. Straw prices were
steady, with moderate demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa
160-200, 185-205 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 165-185 in big
squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-140, 120-150 in big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100-120 in big squares. Premium
Mix 160-180, 165-180 in big squares; Good Mix 140-160, 140-160 in big
squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 110-140 in big squares, 80-
100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 80-100 in big squares, 60-80 in big
rounds. Premium Grass 160-180; 140-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140,
120-140 in big squares and 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100-120
in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 110 for big squares and
75 in big rounds. Straw prices were 2.00-3.00 per bale in small squares, 100-
120 per ton in small squares, with large squares 70-90.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were moderate with prices steady. Demand
was moderate with moderate offerings. Straw prices were steady, with moderate
demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 180-220, 185-205 in
big squares, 130-150 in big rounds; Good Alfalfa 170-185, 165-185 in big
squares, 120-130 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-140, 80-100 in big rounds,
120-140 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100 in big squares, and 70-80
in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-190, 160-180 in big squares; Good Mix 140-160,
130-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 120-140 in
big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Utility Mix 80-100, 80-100 in big rounds.
Premium Grass 140-170, 140-160 in big squares, 100-130 in big rounds; Good
Grass 120-140, 120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-
120, 100 in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds; Utility 80, 80-100 in big
squares, 50-65 in big rounds. Straw was steady to firm with moderate to good
demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale, 100-120 per ton in small squares and
70-90 in big squares.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was light to
moderate with moderate demand and prices mostly steady. Supplies were
moderate. Straw prices were mostly steady, with moderate demand and light to
moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was 200-240, 185-205 in big squares; Good
Alfalfa 180-200, 175-185 in big squares, 120-140 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa
140-160, 130-150 big squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 100-120,
100-120 in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160-180
big squares; Good Mix 160-180, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds;
Fair Mix 120-140, 120-150 in big squares; Utility Mix 100-120, 70-90 in big
rounds. Premium Grass 140-160, 135-160 in big squares and 105 in big rounds;
Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares, 80-105 in big rounds; Fair Grass
100-120, 80 in big rounds, 100-120 in big squares; Utility Grass 80-100.
Straw was 2.00-3.00 per bale; 90-100 per ton in small squares and big
squares.

=======================================================================
Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more
than 10% grass)

Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula.
**TDN calculated using the western formula.
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100%
& 90%). Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of
sale (usage).
=======================================================================
Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines

Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Low Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence
hay price or value more than testing results.
=======================================================================
Hay Quality Designations physical descriptions:

Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra
leafy. Factors indicative of very high nutritive content.
Hay is excellent color and free of damage.

Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in
grass hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of
a high nutritive content. Hay is green and free of damage.

Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes
and early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed,
free of damage other than slight discoloration.

Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in
grass hays, moderate or below leaf content, and generally
coarse stemmed. Hay may show light damage.

Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes
or mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category
could include hay discounted due to excessive damage and heavy
weed content or mold.
=======================================================================
Source:USDA-IL Dept of AG Market News Springfield, IL 217-782-4925
in state only toll free 888-458-4787
www.ams.usda.gov/mncs/mn_reports/gx_gr310.txt


----------

